# Rugby Shirts Colour Problem



## Mike (Feb 5, 2022)

Wales always play in *RED*, Ireland always play in *GREEN *they have
played each other wearing these colours for 140 years, now there
is a call to force a change to them, because these colours are the
worst two, that *Colour Blind* people cannot distinguish, any or very
little, difference between!

After all that time, it is now an issue, I am sad for people with colour
blindness and I wouldn't want to suffer from it, but I wonder why it
was never done before.

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2022)

Oh for goodness sake...it's rare for colour blind people to not see colour at all, they more often can only see a very washed out version of the colour....


----------



## C50 (Feb 5, 2022)

We are such a sensitive world now.  Maybe instead of scrums they should just play "panacake panacake"


----------



## Mike (Feb 5, 2022)

Here is the link to the story that I forgot to post at the beginning.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-60229589

Mike.


----------



## Tom 86 (Feb 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Oh for goodness sake...it's rare for colour blind people to not see colour at all, they more often can only see a very washed out version of the colour....


I had a friend that when he drove a car he never drove alone.  Had his wife or someone with him.  He could NOT see the colors on traffic lights or the back of cars when stopping.  He had to have someone tell him if they were red or green or if a car had its brake lights on.  He said all colors look different shades of gray to him.
Lucky our State doesn't have a color exam for getting a driver's license.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2022)

Tom 86 said:


> I had a friend that when he drove a car he never drove alone.  Had his wife or someone with him.  He could NOT see the colors on traffic lights or the back of cars when stopping.  He had to have someone tell him if they were red or green or if a car had its brake lights on.  He said all colors look different shades of gray to him.
> Lucky our State doesn't have a color exam for getting a driver's license.


you see I don't understand that, because if your friend could see the lights when they were on,  which he obviously could, he wouldn't necessarily have to see the colour. he'd just see if the top or bottom ones were on... and equally with car brake lights.

if this was actually a problem for drivers it certainly would be something that would be taken into consideration at a driving  test..because everyone has to be able to see clearly from a distance of 25 feet..  and if you can't tell when the green and red traffic light is on, you won't pass a test..you;d be a danger on the road.

Also for those who are struggling to differentiate between certain colours mainly green or red.. there are colour blind glasses.. 

https://www.allaboutvision.com/en-gb/conditions/colour-blind-glasses/


----------



## Mike (Feb 5, 2022)

There are now glasses to counteract colour blindness, they
are called EnChromas Glasses.

https://www.technologyreview.com/2016/06/27/159088/how-enchromas-glasses-correct-color-blindness/

Mike.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 5, 2022)

Tom 86 said:


> I had a friend that when he drove a car he never drove alone.  Had his wife or someone with him.  He could NOT see the colors on traffic lights or the back of cars when stopping.  He had to have someone tell him if they were red or green or if a car had its brake lights on.  He said all colors look different shades of gray to him.
> Lucky our State doesn't have a color exam for getting a driver's license.


Same with one of my relatives.  
Wasn't supposed to drive at night.  Did it anyway, of course.


----------

